# Small Norwegian whalers



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

Anyone got any info on the deck layout of the type of small Norsky whalers that used to work around the north Scottish coast in the 50's, I've got Jim Potingers plans for the 'Arthur' for the hull but need info on the winch, harpoon gun,etc, they were smart looking boats with varnished sides and white top rails,

Bill


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

If you are really loaded and can afford this book: Catchers and Corvettes: the Steam Whalecatcher in Peace & War, 1860–1960 by JOHN H. HARLAND, you will find it full of detailed technical drawings. 
A bit cheaper, if it is of any help, is to study the photographs marked HVB on the right side here: http://thor-dahl.lardex.net/skipsindex.htm But I expect you want something better. Regards, Stein.


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Stein, it was more the smaller wooden boats that used to hunt the basking sharks and small whales around the north of Scotland back in the 50's.I'm looking for, they had lovely varnished(my preferance in models)hulls painted white from deck to rail, built with treenails, some had an all white lookout barrel and others had a black band round the middle of the barrel,they were powered by single cylinder deisels, we always called them Bollinders but more likely to be of Norwegian make, very distinctive ka-bonk ka-bonk exhaust noise.

Bill


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Googled "basking shark hunt" in Norwegian (brugde jakt) and only came up with this: http://www.fiskeri.no/Reklame/Brugdehistorie side 1.htm (There's a part two linked to at the bottom of the page) And this:
http://www.webinntekt.com/blogg/?p=202 The seemingly identical pictures in the two links indicates an ordinary fishing boat given a harpoon: I've got an article from 1948 on the installment of hydraulic winches in Norwegian fishing vessels with some photographs and drawings, including of an odd contraption called a "whaling winch." Also some VERY weak GA drawings of Norwegian wooden fishing boats of the pre 48 variety. Not much, but if you're interested I'll post them. Ps: Image-Googling "hvalkanon" will get you a few guns. Regards, Stein.


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

Got the older type of gun I was looking for out of one of your links Stein, its the older single barrel type with the split shaft with the line attached to a ring that ran down the shaft as the harpoon was fired, the newer guns all seem to have some sort of pressure chamber underneath the barrel, all I nead now is info on the winch, it must have been quite a powerfull job as they flenched the whale as they heaved it onboard, many thanks again for your help Stein.

Bill


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

This thing in the first picture is called an hydraulic whaling winch. The accompanying text (from 1948) says: "During the war there was some whaling done by common fish-cutters to aid the alimentary situation. These boats were fitted with a winch as showed in fig. 14. The boats were often taken on a severe test when 20 ton fishes ran off."
Where they placed it I don't know. It might be nonsense (I do not know much about fishing), but I am adding two diagrams from the same article, one showing the placement of a capstan type winch, the other a combined whatever "snurrevad" is in English plus warping and trawling winch arranged sideways. Regards, Stein.


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

Thats a rare looking winch Stein, I've never seen one like it ,is it a reverse of the pully advantage set up. the capstain could be used for heaving on the strips of blubber as they were being flenched, I have some pictures of Norsk boats at the basking sharks with the same set up.Could the snurrevad be the coilers(turners) as I notice that it is a compination winch in the drawing, ie with trawl and seine net capability,thanks again for your help,there are no models of this type of boat over here that I know about, which is a shame as they were part of the scene when I was In my teens,

Bill


----------

